# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Julho 2012



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jul 2012 às 00:08)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Art-J (5 Jul 2012 às 12:45)

Pelo Funchal neste início de mês as temperaturas continuam um pouco acima do normal, principalmente as mínimas.

E no mês passado foi um abuso, na página do IM, se repararem no gráfico de acompanhamento das temperaturas de Junho que acabaram de publicar, nem por um dia que seja as mínimas tiveram perto dos valores normais


----------



## Snowy (6 Jul 2012 às 15:18)

Boa tarde

Não chove e ninguém aparece 

Em Ponta Delgada o tempo anda bastante nublado e houve apenas algum chuvisco esta manhã. Neste momento, tarde sem sol, temp. 22º e 64%hr.


----------



## Azor (12 Jul 2012 às 15:41)

Boa tarde

Por São Miguel um dia raro com céu praticamente descoberto embora com algumas nuvenzinhas nas montanhas e ainda sopra um ventinho fresco. O mar está também azul da cor do céu.

T. Máxima de 21 º C

Cumprimentos


----------



## Hazores (13 Jul 2012 às 15:43)

Boa tarde,

pela zona oeste da ilha terceira voltou o tempo humido, com nevoeiro e chuva fraca....


----------



## Snowy (13 Jul 2012 às 19:56)

Boa tarde

Em Ponta Delgada previa-se uma tarde nublada com chuva fraca ou chuvisco mas não...

Neste momento, fim de tarde com sol, temp. 23º e 69%hr.


----------



## Knyght (16 Jul 2012 às 11:59)

Amanhã devemos ter a máxima de temperatura deste ano:


----------



## Knyght (17 Jul 2012 às 09:57)

Situações diferentes calor generalizado hoje na ilha, amanhã mais intenso no Funchal e Este


----------



## Hugois (17 Jul 2012 às 14:00)

Ontem tive de maxima 30,1ºC hoje já vai em 33ºC mas ainda nao ultrapassou a maxima deste ano que foi 33,0º C e esperemos que nao ultrapasse ta um bafo aqui que nao se pode , vento quente e ontem ja houve 2 incendio ca  odeio o verao por isto!!!!


----------



## AnDré (17 Jul 2012 às 18:45)

Lido, Funchal:


----------



## ijv (17 Jul 2012 às 19:43)

Boa tarde,
Estive 10 dias fora de portugal, Em Canárias, las Palmas Uns dias excelentes sempre com uma temperatura a rondar os seus 30º durante o dia,até que se estava bem. Hoje quando chego aqui a nosso linda ilha deparo-me com este calor abrasador, quando sai do avião disse a minha mulher:~
Acho que o avião se enganou na rota e foi parar a África ou o quê?
Ela Disse logo que parecia um calor que apanhamos quando fiz uma escala no Gana em Janeiro.
Ainda nem fui ver as previsões para os prximos dias, agradecia que alguem por cá possa dizer como vão ser os próximos dias. Agradeço


----------



## Knyght (17 Jul 2012 às 20:43)

Já se nota o fumo na zona Oeste...


----------



## Azor (17 Jul 2012 às 21:26)

Knyght disse:


> Já se nota o fumo na zona Oeste...



Boa noite

Pela ilha de S. Miguel um dia de céu muito nublado alternando com períodos de menos nebulosidade sendo que no mar o céu estava pouco nublado e a maior nebulosidade em terra.

T. Máxima hoje: 23 º C

T. Máxima actual: 22 º C

Cumprimentos

P.S.

Mas porque raio estes incêndios acontecem sempre que há episódios de calor na Madeira e no Continente? Sinceramente não entendo, e não acredito que seja apenas por causa do calor. Estão sempre à espera que chegue o Verão para atearem fogos?
Os criminosos deveriam de estar presos atrás das grades.


----------



## Teles (17 Jul 2012 às 21:42)

Últimos dados apontam para 3 incêndios na Madeira alguem confirma??? 
Desculpem off-topic


----------



## jonhfx (17 Jul 2012 às 23:27)

Boa noite. 
Mais um dia de intenso calor 
Temperatura máxima atingida foi de 33,1ºC ( talvez um pouco inflacionada )
Sigo com 25,4ºC.

Em relação aos incêndios, a coisa parece que está um pouco complicada para os lados de Santa Cruz e Ponta do Pargo( casas em perigo), e Encumeada com o perigo deste chegar ao Paul da Serra.
Não será o melhor local para postar estas fotos, mas aqui vão algumas que um amigo meu colocou no facebook do incêndio da Ponta do Pargo:





















Créditos: Juan Gouveia


----------



## Teles (18 Jul 2012 às 00:43)

Incêndio na madeira segundo TVI já atingiu algumas habitações em especial na zona da calheta será que alguém pode confirmar???


----------



## jonhfx (18 Jul 2012 às 10:22)

Bom dia.
Continua o calor 
Às 10 horas ,a situação era a seguinte:
Temperatura: 30.6ºC
Hr: 28%
Ausência de vento.
Durante a noite a temperatura mínima registada foi  23,2ºC.

Situação na Ponta do Pargo continua complicada. Arderam casa devolutas e alguns palheiros. 






Capela da Boa Morte-Cabo, Ponta do Pargo






Noticia de ultima hora é o incêndio na zona da Encumeada, que ruma em direcção à zona do Paul da Serra, isto não está mesmo nada bom 
http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade/madeira/335488-pousadas-dos-vinhaticos-e-da-encumeda-evacuadas


----------



## Knyght (18 Jul 2012 às 10:37)

Isto não está nada bom.

O paul tem investimentos avultados...


----------



## Azor (18 Jul 2012 às 11:57)

jonhfx disse:


> Bom dia.
> Continua o calor
> Às 10 horas ,a situação era a seguinte:
> Temperatura: 30.6ºC
> ...




Bom dia 

Aqui pela Ilha de S, Miguel sigo com períodos de céu muito nublado e uma máxima de 22 º C

Essas fotos da Madeira são mesmo impressionantes  Um verdadeiro inferno na terra. Até custa a crer no que vejo. Alguém já sabe se foram intencionais (criminosos) ou foram devido ao excesso de calor?

Cumps!


----------



## Knyght (18 Jul 2012 às 12:58)

http://www.procivmadeira.pt/



> Estradas Encerradas devido aos Incêndios
> 
> 
> Devido aos incêndios que ocorrem  na Região, algumas estradas foram encerradas, acompanhe toda a informação sobre as mesmas no campo "Informação Útil - Estradas Encerradas"


----------



## Sunderlandz (18 Jul 2012 às 13:53)

Boa tarde.
Mais um dia de calor e o vento que se faz sentir é igualmente quente.


----------



## Hugois (18 Jul 2012 às 14:23)

Estavam a perguntar se é verdade que arderam habitações ... a verdade é que nao faço a menor ideia isto aqui e raro ir ao norte tipo sao zonas separadas nao se ouve falar muito no norte e zonas adjecentes...mais é para passear... apesar disso o funchal hoje de manha tinha uma nuvem de fumo por cima e cheirava a queimado ...o inferno nunca mais passa pessoal qual a vossa maxima meu termometro ja marca 35º C dentro de casa tao 30ºC calor infernal


----------



## Hugois (18 Jul 2012 às 14:30)

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...alheta-madeira-com-incendio-de-varias-frentes
Noticia da SIC sopbre icendios na madeira (Vídeo)
Pelos vistos as casas que arderam eram abandonadas e alguns palheiros... os palheiros como sao de palha e zinco ardem muito facilmente


----------



## jonhfx (18 Jul 2012 às 16:54)

Continua um dia tórrido, 33,9ºC  e 24% de HR.
Quanto à origem dos incêndios posso dizer que de origem natural não é.
Continua o fogo a lavrar com intensidade na Ponta do Pargo, estando ainda descontrolado. 





(localização da foto:http://goo.gl/maps/WoU9) 

Situação é grave também na Ecumeada/Paul da Serra com   estradas fechadas. Só espero que o que se passou  em Agosto de 2010 no parque ecológico do Funchal não se repita desta vez na zona do Paul. 

off topic  


Hugois disse:


> Estavam a perguntar se é verdade que arderam habitações ... a verdade é que nao faço a menor ideia isto aqui e raro ir ao norte tipo sao zonas separadas nao se ouve falar muito no norte e zonas adjecentes...mais é para passear(...) l



Ponta do Pargo não é Norte, mas sim Oeste e não é assim tão distante quanto  dizes.


----------



## Hugois (18 Jul 2012 às 17:03)

jonhfx disse:


> Continua um dia tórrido, 33,9ºC  e 24% de HR.
> Quanto à origem dos incêndios posso dizer que de origem natural não é.
> Continua o fogo a lavrar com intensidade na Ponta do Pargo, estando ainda descontrolado.
> 
> ...



Quando falei em Norte referi e zonas adjecentes ...sei que nao e norte da ilha e por acaso da camacha á ponta do pargo ainda e longe


----------



## Vince (18 Jul 2012 às 17:41)

Às 12:35 (11:35utc)


----------



## jonhfx (18 Jul 2012 às 19:23)

Incêndio da continua, ajudado pelo vento intenso e calor abrasador que se faz sentir agora. 
Vista da minha casa:





Video que mostra a dimensão:


Sigo com 30,2ºC, 30% Hr e vento moderado de Nordeste, rajadas de 37km/H


----------



## Azathoth (18 Jul 2012 às 20:01)

Fotos da zona da Encumeada tiradas há uma hora atrás:











Vi incêndios para os lados da Encumeada e vi por cima de mim mesmo de onde tirei a foto (logo a seguir ao Modelo numa ponte de quem sobe à direita) chamas no topo da montanha à direita.

Na via rápida também vi um incêndio mesmo ao pé desta na zona do Porto Novo ao pé de casas.


----------



## Knyght (18 Jul 2012 às 20:26)

Continua visível o incêndio nas imagens de satélite.


----------



## ijv (18 Jul 2012 às 21:18)

Acabei de ver numa webcam da netmadeira algum fumo, parece ser da zona da Cancela





Edit:
Aprece muito mau, alguém das redondezas que confirme.


----------



## Knyght (18 Jul 2012 às 21:58)

*Forte Incêndio no Funchal*


----------



## Azathoth (18 Jul 2012 às 22:21)

Fotos:


























a última tirada à minutos.


----------



## Geiras (18 Jul 2012 às 22:31)

Impressionantes estas fotos!


----------



## Knyght (18 Jul 2012 às 22:33)

*Plano de catástrofe nível 1 accionado*


----------



## Azathoth (18 Jul 2012 às 22:41)

Zoom:


----------



## Sunderlandz (18 Jul 2012 às 22:42)

Essa ultima foto é realmente assustadora!


----------



## Azathoth (18 Jul 2012 às 22:51)

Knyght disse:


> *Plano de catástrofe nível 1 accionado*



Não me surpeende, pelo menos como estava o incêndio pelas 21.30 - 22.00 

Mas agora aquela zona tem bem melhor aspecto. Não se vê muito fumo ou chamas. 

Nota: essas fotos foram tiradas num espaço de talvez 1 hora e meia ou pouco mais.

Tá um calor do catano, aqui no meu quarto marca 32 ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (18 Jul 2012 às 22:52)

Mas o que é que se passou para isso ter ficado assim?


----------



## Vince (18 Jul 2012 às 22:55)

Penso que é melhor concentrarmos toda a informaçao no tópico de incêndios:

 http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguimento-meteorologico/seguimento-incendios-2012-a-6345-6.html


----------



## stormy (18 Jul 2012 às 23:20)

N_Fig disse:


> Mas o que é que se passou para isso ter ficado assim?



Aquela zona acima do Funchal está cheia de uma floresta que é uma autentica bomba...dada a topografia é impossivel limpar os bosques, depois muita da floresta é constituida por Pinheiros, Eucaliptos e Acacia mimosa..que teem seivas muito inflamaveis...por ultimo, o ano tem sido seco, e neste momento, acima da cota 500-800m deve estar presenta uma massa de ar muito seco e quente de origem africana.

Vamos ver como evolui a situação..ma sparece-me perigoso


----------



## jonhfx (19 Jul 2012 às 12:18)

Boa tarde. 
Condições registadas às 11h:
Temperatura: 28,2ºC
 Hr: 35%
 Vento moderado nordeste


----------



## Azor (20 Jul 2012 às 14:20)

Boa tarde

Neste momento pela ilha de S. Miguel céu encoberto. Uma frente irá atravessar os grupos central e oriental nas próximas horas.

Por agora sigo com 

23 º C de temperatura máxima;

88% de Humidade Relativa;

P.S. É impressão minha ou estão a prever já nesta altura para os grupos Ocidental e Central temperaturas de 28 e 27 º C? Se isto em Julho já anda assim, como será Agosto? Seja como for acho muito rápido a temperatura estar já assim em pleno Julho aqui nos Açores.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Azor (21 Jul 2012 às 13:03)

Boa tarde
Sigo com períodos de céu muito nublado e nebulosidade mais baixa nas altitudes mais altas.

Durante a madrugada caíu também algum chuvisco.

T. Máxima actual: 22 º C

H. Relativa: 95%

O Grupo Ocidental nesta altura já vai com 25 º C. 

Cumps


----------



## Azor (21 Jul 2012 às 18:36)

Boa tarde

Sigo com céu pouco nublado agora da tarde e uma máxima de 25 º C mas parece muito mais. Está mesmo sufocante o bafo 

A humidade Relativa está a 85%

Nesta altura Flores e Corvo estão a 27 º C. Por lá com esta humidade deve de estar por demais.

Cumps


----------



## Sunderlandz (21 Jul 2012 às 23:49)

Boa noite

Desculpem o off-topic...

Hoje por volta das 11:00 da manhã começou um pequeno incêndio na zona das feiteiras, freguesia do Caniçal, e ao decorrer do dia o vento foi trazendo aos poucos para este lado e neste momento apenas podemos observar uma ligeira claridade gerada pelo fogo...

Para quem quiser observar, é só aceder à cam...


----------



## Hugois (22 Jul 2012 às 03:24)

Meu deus isto ardeu tudo ... as muitas casas estao interias por sorte como a minha.... chamas enormes nunca tinha me afligido tanto na vida ...um autentico inferno...de isto e o paraiso nao quero imaginar o que e o inferno 5ªFeira marcou-me a vida para sempre ...para que todos percebamos que quem manda em nos e a Natureza e nao o contrario


----------



## ijv (22 Jul 2012 às 12:32)

Hugois disse:


> Meu deus isto ardeu tudo ... as muitas casas estao interias por sorte como a minha.... chamas enormes nunca tinha me afligido tanto na vida ...um autentico inferno...de isto e o paraiso nao quero imaginar o que e o inferno 5ªFeira marcou-me a vida para sempre ...para que todos percebamos que quem manda em nos e a Natureza e nao o contrario



Espero que esteja tudo bem com os coloegas do forum, os afetado diretamente e indiretamente. 
Graças a deus aqui nas zonas altas santo antonio  nao foi afectado ate agora.


----------



## Snowy (23 Jul 2012 às 14:55)

Boa tarde

Em Ponta Delgada estamos com um início de tarde nublado com abertas, temp. 24 e 94hr.

Parece que amanhã já teremos alguma chuva para o fim do dia...ou então não será mais do que algum chuvisco como tem acontecido nos últimos dias, o ar anda mesmo "pesado" com tanta humidade


----------



## jonhfx (23 Jul 2012 às 16:56)

Boa tarde.
Finalmente aquele tempo quente, seco e ventoso deu tréguas.
Sigo com:
Temperatura: 22,8ºC
HR: 85%
Vento fraco de Oeste, 13,2 Km/h


----------



## ijv (23 Jul 2012 às 18:03)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui a temperatura baixo quase 10ºC
Neste momento 
Temperatura 20.8ºC
Humidade 80%  Já desde alguns dias que não passava dos 50%
Vento de SW.

Só não gosto deste tempo assim, porque aqui pelas zonas altas, começa a vi o nevoeiro


----------



## ijv (23 Jul 2012 às 19:12)

Acabou de dar aqui umas pingas bem grossas de chuva


----------



## Knyght (23 Jul 2012 às 19:34)

Chove em Machico


----------



## Azor (23 Jul 2012 às 22:05)

Boa noite!

Aqui pela zona das Eiras acabou  de cair um bom aguaceiro!

A temperatura é que está por demais com este bafo.

Vou com 22 º C mas parece muito mais e uma humidade relativa de 96%

Amanhã e quarta as previsões parece que dão chuva pela passagem de uma baixa pelo arquipélago.

Cumprimentos e boas noites!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Jul 2012 às 10:53)

Bom dia

Por aqui  céu com abertas.

É incrivel a diferença de clima em poucos km. Ontem em Santa Cruz tempo abafado humido e nublado, na Ribeira Chã, tudo o dia sol mas com uma brisa fresca


----------



## Snowy (25 Jul 2012 às 20:24)

Boa tarde

Neste momento em Ponta Delgada nevoeiro e chuva fraca, temp. 21º e 100%hr. O tempo continua abafadíssimo


----------



## Afgdr (26 Jul 2012 às 13:26)

Chove aqui em São Miguel


----------



## Hazores (26 Jul 2012 às 14:37)

boa tarde,

pela zona oeste, depois de uma manhã com chuva muito fraca, mas irritante, começou a levantar-se vento... mas a humidade continua.


----------



## tripado (26 Jul 2012 às 15:23)

Chuva torrencial no Funchal, este ano ainda nao tinha chovido assim.
Aqui segue um video


----------



## Azathoth (26 Jul 2012 às 15:36)

tripado disse:


> Chuva torrencial no Funchal, este ano ainda nao tinha chovido assim.
> Aqui segue um video
> 
> embed src="http://img36.imageshack.us/flvplayer.swf?f=Pa6xpapdxoqagbiemjvrgrt" width="640" height="380" allowFullScreen="true" wmode="transparent" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"/><br>Uploaded with <a target='_blank' href='http://imageshack.us'>ImageShack.us</a>



Em Santo António no Funchal não chove assim tanto...


----------



## tripado (26 Jul 2012 às 15:40)

Azathoth disse:


> Em Santo António no Funchal não chove assim tanto...



Eu filmei em Santo Antonio  ao pe do campo do andorinha.


----------



## ijv (26 Jul 2012 às 16:02)

Boa tarde aqui nas zonas altas de santo antonio ja acumulou 4,5mm chove seguido durante uns 20 minutos


----------



## marco_antonio (26 Jul 2012 às 16:21)

amén.


----------



## jonhfx (26 Jul 2012 às 16:51)

tripado disse:


> Eu filmei em Santo Antonio  ao pe do campo do andorinha.



Interessante, acabei de chegar ao Funchal vindo de Câmara de Lobos e só esta a chover bem a partir da saída da Via Rápida na zona das Madalenas- Santo António (32.661876,-16.933544). Era um autentico diluvio.  



> Chuva intensa causa entupimento de adufas e pequenas inundações em casas
> 
> 
> As chuvas intensas que começaram a cair a meio da tarde de hoje no Funchal já causaram pequenas inundações em pelo menos duas habitações e condicionamentos nas estradas devido ao entupimento de adufas.
> ...



Fonte: http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade/madeira/337051-chuva-intensa-causa-entupimentos-de-adufas-e-pequenas-inundacoes-em-casas


----------



## Azathoth (26 Jul 2012 às 17:12)

tripado disse:


> Eu filmei em Santo Antonio  ao pe do campo do andorinha.



Retiro o que disse .Uns minutos depois a chuva foi realmente forte. Eu moro um bocado mais para baixo.


----------



## icewoman (26 Jul 2012 às 17:12)

Boa tarde,

Parece que a chuva apenas visitou o sul da Ilha pois a norte não chove...no entanto acho demasido para não dizer ridiculo as informações (noticias )colocadas no DN Online. Parece que agora virou moda estes exageros...pois tratou-se apenas de um pico de percipitação!


----------



## ijv (26 Jul 2012 às 17:19)

icewoman disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Parece que a chuva apenas visitou o sul da Ilha pois a norte não chove...no entanto acho demasido para não dizer ridiculo as informações (noticias )colocadas no DN Online. Parece que agora virou moda estes exageros...pois tratou-se apenas de um pico de percipitação!



Concordo contigo  icewoman.
PS: andas meia desaparecida do forum


----------



## icewoman (26 Jul 2012 às 17:22)

ijv disse:


> Concordo contigo  icewoman.
> PS: andas meia desaparecida do forum



olá estive ausente por motivos profissionais...mas acompanhei o forum especialmente por causa dos incêndios.

Mas é como disse, estav no meu gabinete quando um funcioario entra disparado com um ar assustador a dizer que estava uma chuva torrencial no Funchal e que já tinha causado alguns danos....os srs jornalistas deviam ter mais cuidado com as informaçoes colocadas assim como a imagem que passam da Madeira para fora.

Parece que agora só acontece desgraças!


----------



## ijv (26 Jul 2012 às 17:29)

icewoman disse:


> olá estive ausente por motivos profissionais...mas acompanhei o forum especialmente por causa dos incêndios.
> 
> Mas é como disse, estav no meu gabinete quando um funcioario entra disparado com um ar assustador a dizer que estava uma chuva torrencial no Funchal e que já tinha causado alguns danos....os srs jornalistas deviam ter mais cuidado com as informaçoes colocadas assim como a imagem que passam da Madeira para fora.
> 
> Parece que agora só acontece desgraças!



Daqui a uns dias ainda perdemos o nosso 'ganha pão' devido ao que por vezes as pessoas exageram


----------



## icewoman (26 Jul 2012 às 17:34)

ijv disse:


> Daqui a uns dias ainda perdemos o nosso 'ganha pão' devido ao que por vezes as pessoas exageram



Nem mais! Tens toda a razão...o que antes era uma Ilha com um clima agradavél e sugestivo para ferias quer de Inverno quer de verão, agora parece um local perigoso, pois se não são as enchurradas são os incêndios!

O mais lamentavel é que isto é sugerido pela nossa propria comunicação social...já estou a ver a noticia de abertura no telejornal: Depois dos incêndios Madeira debaixo de chuva torrencial....causando mesmo a deslocaçao dos bombeiros a socorrer várias habitações! Não deve fugir muito a isto, depois do que já li no Dn Online!


A noticia mais correta seria talvez a mencionar que esta chuva é fora de época, daí o espanto...mas nada de mais. Não está previsto agravamento, aliás estava apenas previsto aguaceiros..segundo confirmei com o IM.


----------



## Azathoth (26 Jul 2012 às 17:38)

Esta chuvinha até é bem vinda para ver se limpa o meu carro todo sujo das cinzas 

Podia era ter vindo mais cedo há uns dias atrás


----------



## ijv (26 Jul 2012 às 17:56)

Com esta chuva, na minha opinião foi muito boa. Limpou as poeiras no ar, acalmou um pouco as cinzas que andam soltas e também para a agricultura, não foi muito mas sempre já ajuda a refrescar a terra.


----------



## Knyght (26 Jul 2012 às 18:14)

Parece que houve inundações sim, eu fiquei todo pingando de mota e a cruz vermelha parecia uma lagoa algo super perigoso para arriscar meter-me dentro de uma adufa, quando isso acontece são ossos partidos pela certa.


----------



## Snowy (26 Jul 2012 às 18:37)

icewoman disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Parece que a chuva apenas visitou o sul da Ilha pois a norte não chove...no entanto acho demasido para não dizer ridiculo as informações (noticias )colocadas no DN Online. Parece que agora virou moda estes exageros...pois tratou-se apenas de um pico de percipitação!



Por isso é que eu agora só procuro informação sobre actualidade meteorológica neste forum, pois jornalistas mais parecem colegas de curso do Relvas do que informadores profissionais  Se cada vez que tivessemos picos de precipitação destes nos Açores e entupisse alguma coisa houvesse tanto alarido nos jornais...ui!!! Já basta inventarem terramotos sentidos nos açores mas sentidos apenas por jornalistas 

Mas até que enfim que a chuva chegou à Madeira 

Em Ponta Delgada o dia vai variando com periodos muito nublado e chuva, momentos de sol, e chuva outra vez e sol... e vamos andando nisto...

Neste momento em Ponta Delgada, tempo nublado, temp. 22º e 94%hr.


----------



## icewoman (26 Jul 2012 às 18:37)

Knyght disse:


> Parece que houve inundações sim, eu fiquei todo pingando de mota e a cruz vermelha parecia uma lagoa algo super perigoso para arriscar meter-me dentro de uma adufa, quando isso acontece são ossos partidos pela certa.





Ainda bem que tal nao aconteceunão te aleijaste!

Tambem não é dificil haver inundações...sempre que chove é isto!embora ninguém estivesse á espera desta chuva ...foi mesmo inesperado.


----------



## Knyght (26 Jul 2012 às 20:35)

Precipitação o WRF agravou para aguaceiros durante o dia...






Chuviscos que eu pensei, mesmo que aconteça algum pingo seca logo... Aí aí vou deixar de pagar o WindGuru Pro hehehehe

Mas é bom que chuva. Foi uma precipitação intensa mas curta, e ainda bem.


----------



## Knyght (26 Jul 2012 às 21:12)

E está chuva já fez um desalojado...


----------



## icewoman (26 Jul 2012 às 21:30)

Knyght disse:


> E está chuva já fez um desalojado...




onde obtiveste essa informação?


----------



## Hugois (27 Jul 2012 às 00:01)

Bem so para terem uma pequena noção da nossa ilha aqui na camacha que tambem fica na zona sul da ilha mas mais para este nao chegou uma gota que fosse...so nevoeiro agora e a humidade a subir... tive na ponta de sao lourenço a tarde e sol mais sol mais sol mais sol sem uma pinga que fosse...e mesmo fascinante...chegou-me aos ouvidos o exagero de que a ribeira de joao de deus tava tao cheia quase a transbordar...pessoas exageradas MEU DEUS se chovesse no funchal  como chove aqui na minha zona o pessoal do funchal passava a vida em alarme...ja no vinte de Fevereiro ja vi chover mais torrencialmente aqui e durante noite inteira e sem fazer grandes estragos...é algo normal a chuva forte (no inverno) o pessoal do funchal e que nao esta habituado e entao exageram sempre ... sem nada contra ninguem mas e assim!!!!


----------



## AnDré (27 Jul 2012 às 13:47)

Como já aqui foi dito, a precipitação intensa que ocorreu na ilha da Madeira foi muito localizada.
Basta olhar para o acumulado da precipitação no dia de ontem.

8,9mm no observatório do Funchal e precipitação residual nas restantes estações.







Ainda:
0,2mm - Lombo da Terça
0,0mm - Calheta
0,0mm - Sta. Catarina, Funchal (aeroporto)


----------



## Hugois (27 Jul 2012 às 18:54)

E viva à chuva na Camacha que vem assentar a cinza...infelizmente levanta o cheiro a queimado...mas pelas chuvas moderadas que já deu hoje daqui a uns dias voltamos a ver o verdinho da nossa terra que atualmente é preto. As chuvas hoje pareciam aquelas primeiras chuvas de outubro que são ainda moderadas... pelo menos tudo o que tava seco agora está molhado e voltará a RENASCER DAS CINZAS.


----------



## Afgdr (29 Jul 2012 às 17:24)

Chove na Lagoa


----------



## Knyght (29 Jul 2012 às 17:31)

icewoman disse:


> onde obtiveste essa informação?



rtp-m


----------



## Azor (29 Jul 2012 às 18:17)

Boa tarde

Sigo com aguaceiros alguns por vezes até fortes e localizados na ilha de São Miguel sendo que em outras zonas da ilha o céu está mesmo pouco nublado. Um pequeno vale depressionário em altitude é a causa de estarmos com ocorrência de aguaceiros em algumas ilhas do arquipélago dos Açores. Enquanto que algumas praias da ilha de S. Miguel andam cheias, outras estão mesmo vazias devido a esta chuva inesperada. Tempo de extremos numa só ilha.

Máxima actual de 19 º C e uma Humidade Relativa de 89%

Cumprimentos


----------



## Snowy (30 Jul 2012 às 14:24)

Boa tarde

Hoje em Ponta Delgada, lindo dia de sol, temp. 23º e 78%hr. A previsão para hoje em S.Miguel era de aguaceiros fracos também, vamos ver se ao fim da tarde "refresca" um pouco com alguma chuva como ontem...


----------

